# We bought a house



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought that these little houses were so cute, and such a good idea.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...gers-and-the-duck-houses-he-didnt-choose.html


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Clever and cute! We of course want to see it in use.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow is it actually $2000? Very neat , cant wait for pictures


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

There is some controversy over these houses. But I can just see all of those little ducklings sitting on that platform with their momma.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Just delightful! How many ducks will it hold?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*That Should Be........*

*Hi FEATHER, That should be we bought a House Boat.Looks like it will just duckie for the ducks.* GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute houses!



Feather said:


> There is some controversy over these houses...


I'm curious - what is the controversy about?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yeah, Feather .. tell us more! Darling little floating duck mansions!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just Precious!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

which duck house did you buy?....I want one, then I would need a pond, and of course the ducks...how fun.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Spirit Wings...I wish I could have brought home one of these houses. I would just love to see one with its occupants in tact. It sounds like such a good idea to me.


Like anywhere or anything there is going to be opposition. In the UK there was an investigation of expenses. One of the things charged to the tax-payers were these "Duck Houses". Of coarse people who are having a hard time making ends meet question their importance.

Here is a link to the article and the cutest little duck on one of these floating houses.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...Ps-expenses-so-just-what-is-a-duck-house.html


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very interesting - thanks for the info!


----------

